# pygmy goats and alfalfa



## OpalRaven7 (May 3, 2011)

Hi, i have 2 new baby goats, about 7-8 weeks old, They are eating purina goat chow and getting a timothy/grass mix hay. I have read that they love alfalfa though and was wondering if i cound use small handfuls of bagged alfalfa hay for rabbits as a treat to try and win the goats into liking me?? lol


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

You could.  But you can also use sunflower seeds, raisins or a multitude of other things.  Mine go bonkers over dried tree leaves    goat chips is what we call them  

Don't overdo treats with pygmies though...you don't want them to become PIGmies


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You could.  But you can also use sunflower seeds, raisins or a multitude of other things.  Mine go bonkers over dried tree leaves    goat chips is what we call them
> 
> Don't overdo treats with pygmies though...you don't want them to become PIGmies


x2 

I give my goats chunks of apple as "I love you" treats.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 3, 2011)

Those little rabbit bags of alfalfa are way too expensive. Can you buy baled alfalfa for them? Something super special like grain, animal cookies, or fruit generally works better than hay for making friends with a shy goat.


----------



## OpalRaven7 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the treat tips!! I already have a bag from my rabbits so after this bag I wont be buying anymore lol but I figured while I had it


----------



## TwoGoats (May 4, 2011)

Tractor Supply has alfalfa pellets.  I think that a 30 or 40 lb. bad is under 20 bucks.

Our goats are fenced within an acre area that was mostly an alfalfa field.  It is now mostly field grass with alfalfa coming up here and there.


----------

